
Numbers don’t lie–it’s time to build your own router - ismavis
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/numbers-dont-lie-its-time-to-build-your-own-router/
======
a2tech
The one killer feature his proposed solution doesn't have that everything else
does-wireless. You have to buy additional equipment (a standalone WAP, or if
you want to get really daring, a PCI/USB wifi card) to make it have something
every home router has already.

------
chmielewski
I got excited when he mentioned "old-school"... then he said Ubuntu. Give me a
break. The only thing old-school about this is his wired-only design.

